# Leo McGrath 1936-2012



## a78jumper (16 Feb 2012)

http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/edmontonjournal/obituary.aspx?n=joseph-mcgrath&pid=155911816&fhid=12295

McGRATH, Joseph Leopold "Leo" 
March 24, 1936 - February 14, 2012
It's with deep sorrow the family announces his passing. 
He'll always be remembered by his very loving wife, Victoria; step-daughters, Faith Fleck, Karen (Doug) Otero, Susan Hickling, Terri Fleck, and Trish Woodley (Barry); five step grandchildren, three step great grandchildren; also his two daughters, Racheal Kennday and Leona (Ron) Orlowski; his sons, Bill, Steve, and Mike (Debbie); six grandchildren, and eight great grandchildren, three sisters, two brothers, as well as numerous nieces, nephews, great nieces, great nephews, other family and friends. 
The family wishes to thank the staff at Norwood Palliative Extended Care. Leo served with the Canadian Airbourne for 26 years, where he enjoyed boxing and teaching parachute jumping.
Leo's Life will be celebrated on Friday, February 17, 2012 at 10:00 a.m., with viewing to take place 1 hour prior, at the Evergreen Funeral Chapel, 16204 Fort Road, Edmonton. 
In lieu of flowers, contributions can be made in memory of Leo to the Alberta Diabetes or Alzheimer's Association. 
To sign the book of condolences, please visit
www.evergreenmemorial.com


----------



## 54/102 CEF (17 Feb 2012)

I met him at CABC Edmonton back in the late 70s

Super guy!


----------



## krustyrl (17 Feb 2012)

RIP         :yellow:


----------

